# Fursuits with underwear



## CrazyLee (May 2, 2014)

I'm not naming names, but someone I follow in the fandom came to the defense of a fellow fursuiter who was in the middle of a bunch of drama due to, among other things, having murrsuit porn online. The friend said "what he does in his private time is no one's business". I looked up the guy's tumblr and twitter and sure enough, tons of images of him in fursuit masturbating, cock out, jizz squirting, humping other guys, ect. It's a bit hard to say "What he does in his private time" if he posts his private time all over the internet for everyone to see.

He doesn't deny it, even going on his FA to whine and say "if you don't like it, go fuck off". But he also defends himself by saying he has two fursuits, one for porn and one for public, and shows a picture of both of them (being worn at a con, which means both of them were out in public). It's impossible to tell them apart, except for the heads, which look different. Here's the thing... I looked through his porn and he wears BOTH heads.

But does he wear both body suits in public? In that one instance someone WAS. In some of his fursuiting pictures he has his legs spread enough that you can tell there's no hole, so I assume that's his non-murrsuit. However, in a lot of his fursuit pics he's wearing underwear so it's impossible to tell. Is he wearing them for the hell of it, or to hide something?


*The TL;DR part:*
I've noticed some fursuiters wear underwear over the fursuit. Why? Is it for innocent reasons, or to hide a hole? That's what I automatically assume when I see it... it's there to hide a hole. So odds are, I'm not going to touch that fursuiter.

Also, I personally think fursuiters should not wear underwear in public over their fursuit. I think it makes the fandom look like a kink to people outside of the fandom. Although I will admit it allows me to know who to avoid touching.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

I know who you're talking about. It's one thing to have sex in suit, it's bad to bring it into public. 

Underwear does look pretty tacky (and often is a murrsuit) on a suit and I agree with it's not the best thing to wear. :/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

I wear shorts, a T-shirt and a biker vest over mine, but mine is totally PG, it's just his style.

But unless it's a partial, I'd say most people who wear shorts over top sprung for "anatomically correct" suits and can't show off the bits in public.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 2, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I know who you're talking about. It's one thing to have sex in suit, it's bad to bring it into public.
> 
> Underwear does look pretty tacky (and often is a murrsuit) on a suit and I agree with it's not the best thing to wear. :/



I should clarify that I don't really care if people fiddle themselves or others in a suit in private. But if you start posting pics/vids of it online then people might get the wrong idea of furries and think we ALL do that.

Same thing with bringing a murrsuit out in public.

Also, if you wear a murrsuit in public I feel the same way if you were bringing your dildo or other sex toy out... washed or not I'm gonna be a bit icked out by it.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

Yup yup yup. It's a sex toy if used  for sex and should never enter public again. I don't get why someone would complain if they post porn of themselves for the public to see. :/


----------



## Rayne553 (May 2, 2014)

I want to point out its guys like him who broadcast their yiff that give us furs a bad name. As far as underwear goes i dont have a suit nor will i get one instead ill get a partial for 2 reasons 1: it looks better the head paws and tail then normal clothes look awesome in my opinion 2: full suits are really hot. My view on yiff is different for all kinds of it as far as murrsuit goes its okay with me i really dont care ive never tried it as i dont have my partial yet will i? maybe but ill keep it to myself like all should. Now the drawn porn aspect of yiff falls in that i dont give a shit area if you wanna fap to it go ahead doesnt bother me will i? maybe never really has crossed my mind yet but im sure i will adventually.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 2, 2014)

Murrsuits are basically just giant wearable sex toys. I dunno why someone would wear it in public.


----------



## Joey (May 2, 2014)

Whenever I hear about these kinds of people I think about this scene from The Office:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5d5jxJ5vbM

If I could tell them the same thing in person, I would.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 2, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> masturbating, cock out, jizz squirting, humping other guys



pics or it didn't happen. >:3c

But really, I don't care if he uploads pics like that. Its his business. I suppose its a bit eyebrow raising for a guy like that to be wearing a similar suit while at a con...But I dunno, I'm not one to actually hug people anyways at those. Its sorta odd. 

And is he wearing pants over the suit or underwear? Underwear seems a bit PG-13 for a con.


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2014)

If I see a fullsuit with pants over it I will automatically assume it's a murrsuit.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 3, 2014)

But how... I read how those suits get really bloody hot even when you're just walking around. How do you have sex in them without dying from the heat?


----------



## Aetius (May 3, 2014)

I approve fursuiters wearing underwear over their fursuit. It is a friendly sign that I should avoid the fuck out of them.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 3, 2014)

Murrsuits must smell awful.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Murrsuits must smell awful.



Especially when not washed. They should be fine if they cleaned them but a lot don't tend to... (at least the people that wear them to public) for some reason.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 3, 2014)

What's the link (if not too painful to share with the world)?


----------



## Joey (May 3, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Especially when not washed. They should be fine if they cleaned them but a lot don't tend to... (at least the people that wear them to public) for some reason.



Really? Doesn't that just add insult to injury?


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> What's the link (if not too painful to share with the world)?



Weeeeeeeeelllllllllll....... I can give you a tumblr blog that links to it: furryscumbags. Should still be on the first page. 



Alex The Lemur said:


> Really? Doesn't that just add insult to injury?



I wish I was kidding. There are literally people that don't wash their suits. They get so matted and greasy looking (if curious, it also shows known murrsuits that are brought into public and you can see how freaking dirty they get: http://washyourfuckingfursuit.tumblr.com/). Like if you had sex in suit it wouldn't smell that bad (same as dancing or playing sports in suit) as long as it's washed and taken care of (like some murrsuits are pretty clean). I still can't wrap my head around on people that don't clean their suits. Or bring their murrsuits into public. There are some known murrsuits even seen around children. It's super gross. :/


----------



## Joey (May 3, 2014)

Misomie said:


> There are some known murrsuits even seen around children. It's super gross. :/



Psh. And nobody says anything to them in real life? Really? I think I'd call them out immediately. But then again... when I think about it, I don't think I could really approach someone like that.


----------



## DeCatt (May 3, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Weeeeeeeeelllllllllll....... I can give you a tumblr blog that links to it: furryscumbags. Should still be on the first page.



OOOOOOOOOH THAT GUY
Yeah what a trainwreck


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Psh. And nobody says anything to them in real life? Really? I think I'd call them out immediately. But then again... when I think about it, I don't think I could really approach someone like that.



Cause furries are "accepting." Some are called out for it but the really popular ones are actually protected by their fans from call-outs. There are a few popufurs I know about that actually use their suits for sex. :<


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2014)

If I see a full suiter wearing just shorts or underwear I tend to stay away.  Hell man,  I stay away from fursuiters  in general if they aren't someone I know personally.  I put way to much effort into mine keeping it clean as possible.  I don't need cum crust making its way on to my fursuit. My fursuit is my baby, and no one wants cum crust on their baby. 


So whoever you're talking about can take a long walk off a short put pier. 
Please PM me who this gross asshole is so I can add him to my "Stay the Fuck Away From" list for cons.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 3, 2014)

I wonder which suiter was the first to get the scissors out to make this erm...'modification'. Imagine if it was a Donald duck mascot suit or something. Quack quack yiff yiff.


----------



## DeCatt (May 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> If I see a full suiter wearing just shorts or underwear I tend to stay away.  Hell man,  I stay away from fursuiters  in general if they aren't someone I know personally.  I put way to much effort into mine keeping it clean as possible.  I don't need cum crust making its way on to my fursuit. My fursuit is my baby, and no one wants cum crust on their baby.
> 
> 
> So whoever you're talking about can take a long walk off a short put pier.
> Please PM me who this gross asshole is so I can add him to my "Stay the Fuck Away From" list for cons.


----------



## mcjoel (May 3, 2014)

so he's the love child of anthony Hopkins and a wolf?


----------



## Brazen (May 3, 2014)

What kind of weirdo owns a fursuit and doesn't use it for sex?


----------



## DeCatt (May 3, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> so he's the love child of anthony Hopkins and a wolf?



Namedropping without namedropping m8


----------



## Brazen (May 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Namedropping without namedropping m8



Can he not just provide a link? The guy has an Xtube I assume, that place is full of fursuit porn.


----------



## dogit (May 3, 2014)

Bringing a mursuits into public is rely gorse. Its people like this that give outsiders a bad impression of furs.


----------



## DeCatt (May 3, 2014)

Brazen said:


> Can he not just provide a link? The guy has an Xtube I assume, that place is full of fursuit porn.



Bah, fine whatever, infraction incoming or whatever.
_(link removed - NSFW links are only allowed if the site in question requires registration to view NSFW content)_

Edit: I'd also like to add that even though I think this guy is a massive manwhore, I do empathize with his war on Furry Scumbags. Furry Scumbags is a shit-tier blog run by typical CHECK UR PRIVILEGE TumblrTards. Like one of the things they were complaining about was the guy calling friends "gay" or "faggots" which was supposedly HOMOPHOBIC, which is a load of shit, the guy is gay. I'm bi and I call people faggots on a regular basis and get called a faggot back. Also they pick on really petty things like "omg dis guy is such a jerk because he doesn't like MoonDogWaffle who is a friend of Dogboner69 who once commissioned Riverslut9001 who is my friend" or "he once called a fursona/artwork/fursuit crap WHICH MEANS HE HATES EVERYONE AND IS SUCH AN ASSHOLE". 

Really, fuck that blog, it is complete slanderous garbage and the admins need to grow the fuck up.

They guy is still gross though


----------



## mcjoel (May 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Namedropping without namedropping m8


:v m8 could have gone my whole life without seeing that link.:-[


----------



## Brazen (May 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> (link removed)



Wow, he's not even subtle about that jockstrap when in public, you were right for calling him an idiot. Hot as fuck though.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 3, 2014)

Brazen said:


> Wow, he's not even subtle about that jockstrap when in public, you were right for calling him an idiot. Hot as fuck though.



I think he knows exactly what he's doing and the reaction it will get. Oh to be uninhibited...


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

@DeCatt- I hear you about the scum blog. I followed them for a few hours but then unfollowed because of how ridiculous they were.


----------



## DeCatt (May 3, 2014)

I think he freeze dried his dong though.
That thing is nasty


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 3, 2014)

Excuse me while I bleach my eyeballs...


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to be the fun police, but I have to remove that link as it's against the rules. 

And yeah, wish I didn't click it first...


----------



## Calemeyr (May 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Bah, fine whatever, infraction incoming or whatever.
> _(link removed - NSFW links are only allowed if the site in question requires registration to view NSFW content)_
> 
> Edit: I'd also like to add that even though I think this guy is a massive manwhore, I do empathize with his war on Furry Scumbags. Furry Scumbags is a shit-tier blog run by typical CHECK UR PRIVILEGE TumblrTards. Like one of the things they were complaining about was the guy calling friends "gay" or "faggots" which was supposedly HOMOPHOBIC, which is a load of shit, the guy is gay. I'm bi and I call people faggots on a regular basis and get called a faggot back. Also they pick on really petty things like "omg dis guy is such a jerk because he doesn't like MoonDogWaffle who is a friend of Dogboner69 who once commissioned Riverslut9001 who is my friend" or "he once called a fursona/artwork/fursuit crap WHICH MEANS HE HATES EVERYONE AND IS SUCH AN ASSHOLE".
> ...


I also get the feeling the blog is all "otherkin are in the same boat as the trans* community! We are oppressed, too!" Dammit furries.

Also good to look for pedo furs and bestialists. Honestly, I'd rather hug a murrsuiter than be within 20 ft of those people. Why they aren't banned from cons blows my mind.


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2014)

"Fuck off? Okay, and I'll post the photos all over Tumblr too =3". I've heard of fursuiters going to cons wearing pants over their fursuit and stuff, but underwear is a new one. 



Butters Shikkon said:


> pics or it didn't happen. >:3c


Oh! lÃ  lÃ !


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


>


I think I get what you're tryin to say.
And dammit I missed the link, lol.


----------



## Sar (May 3, 2014)

To hide the bad dragon dildo they glued on.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 4, 2014)

I've only seen one fursuiter wearing underwear over his fursuit that I don't still have the suspicion it may have been a murrsuit. It was at TFF14 and it was because his character was cosplaying as Captain Underpants for the heroes and villains theme and I had seen him previously with just the fursuit. Despite this knowledge I didn't feel any less awkward being in the same room as him.

I just don't understand why some wear boxers over a fullsuit if it's not a murrsuit. But I also don't understand why "gangsters" still wear their pants hanging off their butts even though that started out as a way to say "Come on in big boy" in prison. I swear I'll never understand fashion statements.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 4, 2014)

YOU KNOW ONE WOULD THINK THAT WEARING UNDERWEAR IS UNDER THE BASIC HUMAN THINGS TO DO.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 4, 2014)

Batsy said:


> YOU KNOW ONE WOULD THINK THAT WEARING UNDERWEAR IS UNDER THE BASIC HUMAN THINGS TO DO.



I originally thought this thread was going to be about going commando under your fursuit, but it turned out to be something much, much worse.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 4, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I originally thought this thread was going to be about going commando under your fursuit, but it turned out to be something much, much worse.



On these forums, I always assume that whenever the title makes me think something bad, what it's actually about is always worse


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 4, 2014)

^ that's pretty much the entire fandom.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2014)

Batsy said:


> YOU KNOW ONE WOULD THINK THAT WEARING UNDERWEAR IS UNDER THE BASIC HUMAN THINGS TO DO.



Well I don't see Bugs Bunny and Sonic walking around withtighty-whiteys.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (May 4, 2014)

Well, after my curiosity got the better of me and I searched up the name implied by the good DeCatt, I may now need to get some sort of medical shot, shortly followed by an alcoholic shot, soon followed by a jet pack for nopeing the fuck out of tumblr for the rest of my life. 

Farewell...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> I should clarify that I don't really care if people fiddle themselves or others in a suit in private. But if you start posting pics/vids of it online then people might get the wrong idea of furries and think we ALL do that.
> 
> Same thing with bringing a murrsuit out in public.
> 
> Also, if you wear a murrsuit in public I feel the same way if you were bringing your dildo or other sex toy out... washed or not I'm gonna be a bit icked out by it.



Nobody is under any onus to try to make you look better by association. 

I agree taking sexual items around in public isn't a great idea, but I disagree that people have a duty to protect the fandom's reputation.


----------



## Sar (May 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^ that's pretty much the entire fandom.



Yeah, you would think wearing underwear under a Fursuit is a logical idea to stop chaffing.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (May 5, 2014)

I think part of the issue can also be what kind of underwear. Boxers can probably be taken jokingly, but it is the fursuiters with the man thongs and sports cups that I don't understand (and cringe away from). But it also seems to be more of the male side of the fandom; I don't think I've ever seen a female fursuit in panties and a bra.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 5, 2014)

Batsy said:


> YOU KNOW ONE WOULD THINK THAT WEARING UNDERWEAR IS UNDER THE BASIC HUMAN THINGS TO DO.



If I see a furry with just underwear on, I will run, fast.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 5, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Yeah, you would think wearing underwear under a Fursuit is a logical idea to stop chaffing.



and to keep the smell of ball sweat out of it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2014)

never touch fursuiters
also
never trust fursuiters wearing pants/shorts/underwear/boxers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 5, 2014)

What if its a partial? That would look silly without pants or shorts.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 5, 2014)

^nope...only fursuit pieces are necessary with a partial...everything else is optional :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well I don't see Bugs Bunny and Sonic walking around withtighty-whiteys.



they are not humans tho
toons don't show the dinky doo unless it's r34 which in that case I will pack my bags and go out the exit stage right


----------



## Sar (May 6, 2014)

Clayton said:


> never touch fursuiters
> also
> never trust fursuiters wearing pants/shorts/underwear/boxers.



I wouldn't accept that hug if I were you....



sniperfreak223 said:


> and to keep the smell of ball sweat out of it.



An ideal attire should be running equipment (under armor etc.) to wick sweat away.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 6, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> An ideal attire should be running equipment (under armor etc.) to wick sweat away.



yeah, I wear full-length Under Armour under mine to keep sweat out of the faux fur.

Back OT, out of curiosity I searched the suiter in question,and I now want to remove those images from my memory...with a bullet.


----------



## Troj (May 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Nobody is under any onus to try to make you look better by association.
> 
> I agree taking sexual items around in public isn't a great idea, but I disagree that people have a duty to protect the fandom's reputation.



Duty, no, but I think if you value a community and care about the people in it, you will consider how your own personal conflict reflects on them.

The reality is that people usually have to encounter a large and varied sample before they're willing to see members of some other group as "just individuals." Before that tipping point, people readily form stereotypes and assumptions about whole groups based on anecdotal evidence, hearsay, and individual encounters. 

I realize that clothes can be cleaned and sterilized, but I still think it's in poor taste to wear your murrsuit out in public.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 6, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> What's the link (if not too painful to share with the world)?



Don't want to say names, then I could get in trouble for calling out someone. But yea, misomie said where to find them.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 6, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> [picture of odin]
> [picture of plus sign]
> [picture of a wolf]



That's about the best way I've seen someone's name depicted without using words. Well played sir, well played.



Brazen said:


> Can he not just provide a link? The guy has an Xtube I assume, that place is full of fursuit porn.


Yes he does. And no, you don't want to see it.



Batsy said:


> YOU KNOW ONE WOULD THINK THAT WEARING UNDERWEAR IS UNDER THE BASIC HUMAN THINGS TO DO.


Underwear on the OUTSIDE of the fursuit. Like thus (the google search I did came up with far more images of fursuits with DIAPERS on... ugh)

Of course, one should wear something underneath as to not chafe.




CamouflageSheep said:


> But it also seems to be more of the  male side of the fandom; I don't think I've ever seen a female fursuit  in panties and a bra.



There girls don't want the perverts and creepers all over them.


----------



## Misomie (May 6, 2014)

Actually, not wearing anything under you suit is awful because then sweat directly gets into your fur. Ew ew ew ew! You want to at least wear shorts and a shirt if you don't have underarmor. I personally like wearing my cargo pants undersuit. I'm hoping to get some underarmor soon though.


----------



## dawgz (May 6, 2014)

Clayton said:


> never touch fursuiters
> also
> never trust fursuiters wearing pants/shorts/underwear/boxers.



So, is it untrustworthy when part of my fursuit will include this:

http://www.leathercult.com/leather-shorts/leather-cargo-shorts-style-358-50-colors

and the cloak and cape part of this (removing all the white clothing):

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/King...ster-Xehanort-Cosplay-Costume/1391364219.html

I cannot yet show my fursuit with these as I am waiting to order until I can get with a clothing alterer to insure that they can be modified to allow for my tail and not look butchered in the process.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 7, 2014)

While we're on the subject, what is your opinion of Kitty-Loves-Monster's suggestive Furry-themed underwear? I know there are plenty of cons that allow people to wear underwear on the outside but those boxers basically fill in the blanks as to what your fursona has.


----------



## Misomie (May 7, 2014)

dawgz said:


> So, is it untrustworthy when part of my fursuit will include this:
> 
> http://www.leathercult.com/leather-shorts/leather-cargo-shorts-style-358-50-colors
> 
> ...



Clayton just hates fursuits. I thought he made that clear. 

It depends if the shorts are part of a costume or not. Like if you were trying to be a lycan, torn short jeans would look pretty sweet with them (and maybe a torn jacket or shirt or something). As long as it looks like your suit is wearing a costume or clothes, it's ok. Like if you were trying to go for a surfer/beach scene and wore goggles and carried around a towel as well. We're talking about suits that just wear underwear or shorts to hide their murrhole. There is a difference between having your character wear undies/shorts and having them wear clothes with props, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2014)

I don't hate fursuits, i just find most of them obnoxious and many are used to hide weird sexual fetishes.

i like how there's a fursuiter on FA that's taking photos of bulge in pants and shit and it's still up on FA
like he's literally wearing underwear
and there's a sheath bulge
and it's still up


----------



## Misomie (May 7, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I don't hate fursuits, i just find most of them obnoxious and many are used to hide weird sexual fetishes.
> 
> i like how there's a fursuiter on FA that's taking photos of bulge in pants and shit and it's still up on FA
> like he's literally wearing underwear
> ...



Oh, you just made it sound like you hate them in general. 

Yeah, I agree with the fetishy part. I don't get why people don't keep that stuff private. Where it belongs. :/


----------



## VintageLynx (May 7, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> Don't want to say names, then I could get in trouble for calling out someone. But yea, misomie said where to find them.



I did find it thanks. What I did find surprising is the amount of comments each of his postings has - he must have quite a following.


----------



## Sylver (May 7, 2014)

So I just searched it up, I followed the paper trail and found his page...

You guys owe me a new pair of eyes.


----------



## DeCatt (May 7, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I don't hate fursuits, i just find most of them obnoxious and many are used to hide weird sexual fetishes.
> 
> i like how there's a fursuiter on FA that's taking photos of bulge in pants and shit and it's still up on FA
> like he's literally wearing underwear
> ...



So I thought it might be funny to search for "fursuit shorts" in FA for some chuckles and reporting.

Then I discovered sheath shorts.

About to go stick my head in the oven.


----------



## Misomie (May 7, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> So I just searched it up, I followed the paper trail and found his page...
> 
> You guys owe me a new pair of eyes.



Curiosity did kill the cat (or lion, whichever you prefer).


----------



## Belluavir (May 7, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Weeeeeeeeelllllllllll....... I can give you a tumblr blog that links to it: furryscumbags. Should still be on the first page.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was kidding. There are literally people that don't wash their suits. They get so matted and greasy looking (if curious, it also shows known murrsuits that are brought into public and you can see how freaking dirty they get: http://washyourfuckingfursuit.tumblr.com/). Like if you had sex in suit it wouldn't smell that bad (same as dancing or playing sports in suit) as long as it's washed and taken care of (like some murrsuits are pretty clean). I still can't wrap my head around on people that don't clean their suits. Or bring their murrsuits into public. There are some known murrsuits even seen around children. It's super gross. :/




Christ that makes me feel sick. My first instinct was to defend them for the sake of being contrarian, but no, thats too fucking gross, I'm sorry but these people are disgusting. I've not been to a con and now I dont think I want to go if there going to be people like that there


----------



## Antronach (May 7, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> So I thought it might be funny to search for "fursuit shorts" in FA for some chuckles and reporting.
> 
> Then I discovered sheath shorts.
> 
> About to go stick my head in the oven.



Ironically, sheath shorts become less creepy thanks to the furry fandom, since the only thing I could think a normal person coming up with when seeing them would be "Oh it's a poophole," while a furry goes "That's where my tail goes "

EDIT: Now with further investigation, I now must die cause dear god that's shit's creepy D:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 7, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Ironically, sheath shorts become less creepy thanks to the furry fandom, since the only thing I could think a normal person coming up with when seeing them would be "Oh it's a poophole," while a furry goes "That's where my tail goes "
> 
> EDIT: Now with further investigation, I now must die cause dear god that's shit's creepy D:



Welcome to the "Furries Ruined My Life!!!" club.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 7, 2014)

Judging by the number of people asking for brain scrubbers, I'm glad I  learned not to follow links and how to hit the mental delete button  before I found the fandom.



Belluavir said:


> Christ that makes me feel sick. My first instinct was to defend them for the sake of being contrarian, but no, thats too fucking gross, I'm sorry but these people are disgusting. I've not been to a con and now I dont think I want to go if there going to be people like that there



It's actually very easy to avoid those kind of people at cons. The worst I had to deal with after going to TFF twice was sharing an elevator with a creepy guy in an inflatasuit.


----------



## DeCatt (May 8, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Judging by the number of people asking for brain scrubbers, I'm glad I  learned not to follow links and how to hit the mental delete button  before I found the fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually very easy to avoid those kind of people at cons. The worst I had to deal with after going to TFF twice was sharing an elevator with a creepy guy in an inflatasuit.



I really want to find out what happens if you lean over to one and whisper "gonna pop you".
I'm hoping they'd be distressed and paranoid.
But they could also get an erection. Anything is possible with furfags.


----------



## Day Coydog (May 9, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm not one to actually hug people anyways at those. Its sorta odd.



It doesn't matter if you would want a hug or not, I would hug you by force. >: D


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^nope...only fursuit pieces are necessary with a partial...everything else is optional :V


Thats so awkward though >. < AND I SEE PEOPLE DO IT! Well they have shorts but just hand paws without sleeves and a head.

What needs to be banned from cons are those fucking latex suiters. With all the severe latex allergies,  someone could potentially die from anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 9, 2014)

Oops double posted again, arg. Damn meds.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 9, 2014)

Day Coydog said:


> It doesn't matter if you would want a hug or not, I would hug you by force. >



You can be an exception. <3


----------



## Sar (May 9, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I really want to find out what happens if you lean over to one and whisper "gonna pop you".
> I'm hoping they'd be distressed and paranoid.
> But they could also get an erection. Anything is possible with furfags.


Always make a hissing sound, they get badly triggered into panic.


----------



## Zhanda (May 11, 2014)

8 years a furry, I didn't think much could scar me anymore. This thread did.


----------



## Rhee (May 11, 2014)

yes this guy, posting in the fursuit tag on tumblr, wish he wouldn't

yeah there are two suits one has purple marks on the buttocks [but most poses will be frontal so you'll never know], the only difference I can see, unfortunately I don't know if its the murrsuit or not. 
He probably likes all the negative attention too.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 12, 2014)

Zhanda said:


> 8 years a furry, I didn't think much could scar me anymore. This thread did.



No matter what horrible things you've seen, there a furry somewhere that gets off to something even more &%$ed up.


----------



## jorinda (May 20, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> I think part of the issue can also be what kind of underwear. Boxers can probably be taken jokingly, but it is the fursuiters with the man thongs and sports cups that I don't understand (and cringe away from). But it also seems to be more of the male side of the fandom; I don't think I've ever seen a female fursuit in panties and a bra.



I have seen female fursuits in lingerie, but they were worn by men. 
Also, awkwardly huge padded boobs on a fursuit seem to be a clear sign of the wearer being male. 

(I don't mind crossdressing at all. But guys in girly fursuits with large boobs and lingerie... just no. You crossed the line to fetish, so keep it in your home or hotel room.)


----------



## powderhound (May 20, 2014)

It's no wonder the mob gets their pitch forks up every time a fetish is displayed in connection with the fandom. Society tells us to keep our private stuff private. The only people that flaunt it in public are derelict perverts and nobody wants to be aligned with that by association. Furry blurs these boundaries because it's such an open and accepting culture. 

Cons like FC are now pulling in fetishists that arn't even furries and I do dislike that. 

I really don't know what to say to all this other than 'people's people.' What'ever you saw some furry doing online I gaurentee there's a 500k non-furries doing something 10x worse. One of the reasons people like the furry community is because it is extremely tolerant and accepting. Because of that people feel more comfortable sharing things publicly they might normally keep private. I'll admit some of the things I see make me uncomfortable. But if it's in an adult venue, whatever, let people have their fun so long as they are not forcing it on you or hurting anyone. I've seen far worse at just about every college party I've ever been too than any furry event. 


The problem arises in what is considered an adult venue. I would argue the public con space is NOT. There are minors, kids and parents that shouldn't be subjected to that. Keep it in the clubs, bars and rooms. Even a con dance at 2am has minors on the floor surrounded by sex, drugs and rock'n roll. Fursuits or not, people's people. I think cons need to choose real soon if they are going to make certain venues 21/18+ or tighten the code of conduct because this is a potential time bomb that could really hurt the fandom. The tolerance and openness the fandom has become famous for may be its downfall. 


Oh on the topic of 'eww, mursuits' that hotel bed your sleeping in, with the bedspread that's never been washed... your pretty much sleeping in a thousand mursuits. My point being that while the IDEA of having contact with a mursuiter may repulse you, in reality it's no different than the contact you have with people on a daily basis. Other people are just less open about where their hands have been so your not thinking about it. From a public health standpoint there really isn't any STD you can get from hugging a fursuit, no matter how crusty. Hard surfaces like doorknobs are much scarier. 


*The real reason to stay away from certain people is that they might not respect your boundaries or comfort zone. *


Thats where I draw the line. I have a cute suit, I sometimes get attention from people I don't want and if someone's drunk and alot stronger than you it can be really scary. Especially since you can't see, hear or feel anything. This is one of the reasons I no longer hug people or have contact with people I don't know at cons.


Also think about this: Free hugs. I was watching Shadow Cheeta doing his free hug thing with the public and someone mentioned to me that they used to be a professional mascot at Disneyland. They said that they have to have their hands visible in every picture because of how regularly they get accused of inappropriate behavior. I wonder what kind of liability you expose yourself to with this hug culture.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2014)

Troj said:


> Duty, no, but I think if you value a community and care about the people in it, you will consider how your own personal conflict reflects on them.
> 
> The reality is that people usually have to encounter a large and varied sample before they're willing to see members of some other group as "just individuals." Before that tipping point, people readily form stereotypes and assumptions about whole groups based on anecdotal evidence, hearsay, and individual encounters.
> 
> *I realize that clothes can be cleaned and sterilized, but I still think it's in poor taste to wear your murrsuit out in public.*



I didn't disagree with you on this point. I disagreed with the bullshit about everyone pretending they are a representative of the furry enclave, and that this needs to be represented in a certain way. 
Crazylee said people shouldn't post fursuit porn online, because of the negative stereotype it will create. Porn sites aren't a public space, so crazylee has no say in other people's sex or porn preferences.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Crazylee said people shouldn't post fursuit porn online, because of the negative stereotype it will create. Porn sites aren't a public space, so crazylee has no say in other people's sex or porn preferences.



If you've seen his poster history, Crazylee has no place saying anything about anyone. ;3


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 21, 2014)

well...this guy did achieve something: I now want to rip the follow-me eyes out of my headpiece 'cuz I keep seeing this guy saying "your mouth says no but your eyes say 'I'm gonna fuck you'."

WHY!?!?!?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 21, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> well...this guy did achieve something: I now want to rip the follow-me eyes out of my headpiece 'cuz I keep seeing this guy saying "your mouth says no but your eyes say 'I'm gonna fuck you'."
> 
> WHY!?!?!?


Hahaha! Yeah follow me eyes can be kinda freaky. No offense,  just on some suits or the angle its like "stop looking at me!"


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 22, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Hahaha! Yeah follow me eyes can be kinda freaky. No offense,  just on some suits or the angle its like "stop looking at me!"


Or some of them have angles where only the whites are visible resulting in the furries of the corn look.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't disagree with you on this point. I disagreed with the bullshit about everyone pretending they are a representative of the furry enclave, and that this needs to be represented in a certain way.
> Crazylee said people shouldn't post fursuit porn online, because of the negative stereotype it will create. Porn sites aren't a public space, so crazylee has no say in other people's sex or porn preferences.



I just like to be clear about these things, so I think we're on a similar page here.

I think it's a good rule of thumb to consistently ask, "Who will see this, and how easy will it be to access or see?" You may also want to ask yourself, "If someone really wanted to sock it to me, how could they maliciously use what I've posted?" 

Posting your pr0n in public or easily-viewable/accessible places is in iffy-to-bad taste, in my estimation, and I definitely agree with Powderhound that people need to keep their bits in their knickers and not act like dipshits in public IRL spaces.

But, I agree with you that people aren't obligated to forgo all involvement in and enjoyment of porn and erotica "for the good of the fandom," especially since some sites ARE private and out-of-the-way, so posting your stuff there can't be considered "flaunting it" or shoving it in people's faces." 

Powderhound's also right that the hotel sheets are often equivalent to a thousand murrsuits, so most of people's hang-ups (or lack thereof) in this area are more psychological than anything. Not suiting publicly in your murrsuit is more about the principle of the thing, really.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Crazylee said people shouldn't post fursuit porn online, because of the negative stereotype it will create. Porn sites aren't a public space, so crazylee has no say in other people's sex or porn preferences.



Wrong. These images were posted on Tumblr, which unfortunately doesn't have a NSFW filter (you can filter your search results, but that's about it. There's no way to lock adult postings so only accounts following you can see them).



Butters Shikkon said:


> If you've seen his poster history, Crazylee has no place saying anything about anyone. ;3



Oh rly? And what does that mean?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 31, 2019)

In this case, the fursuiters were wearing underwear to benefit charity!





















That's from The Underwear Affair, fighting cancers below the waist!

So you see, underwear over fursuits doesn't always mean ''MURRSUIT ALERT!''


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow, talk about a trip down memory lane. Jeez...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 3, 2019)

When I die, I hope somebody  digs me up 5 years latter and fills my coffin with shitposts and memes from the future.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2019)

I know necroing is taboo, but I love how it can show me threads like this.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 4, 2019)

Firstly, how did this not get taken down when it was first put up for being nsfw?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2019)

Ooh old posts. I hope there's nothing embarrassing here. Gee oh my.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 4, 2019)

Fursuits and diapers would make this old thread more awkward.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> Fursuits and diapers would make this old thread more awkward.



Wear them on the inside or the outside of the suit? That's the question.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Wear them on the inside or the outside of the suit? That's the question.



Both?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> Both?



I feel it was worth necroing this thread.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 4, 2019)

Where can I find a fursuit to go along with these diapers?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 4, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Firstly, how did this not get taken down when it was first put up for being nsfw?


different age, different standards. within the community, not outside it.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 4, 2019)

Animal costumers in undergarments? I find this phenomenon quite humorous and oddly satisfying~


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2019)

I think underwear wirn on a fursuit is dum.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Firstly, how did this not get taken down when it was first put up for being nsfw?


And not to mention the buttplug avatar.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 5, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Animal costumers in undergarments? I find this phenomenon quite humorous and oddly satisfying~


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 5, 2019)

Ducks do not wear any pants.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 5, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Ducks do not wear any pants.


You don't need pants for the victory dance


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


I would sincerely hope the fursuiters in underwear would not be slimy ovo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Ooh old posts. I hope there's nothing embarrassing here. Gee oh my.


*Searches your entire post history*

Oh, foxy, you've been a naughty boy! >:3


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 10, 2019)

Locking this due to an extreme necro


----------

